# Your opinon please...........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.boldride.com/video/view/the-marauder---top-gear---bbc

https://autos.yahoo.com/news/navy-warship-future-120044236.html


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

cute if your a multimillionaire but not real practical,


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> cute if your a multimillionaire but not real practical,


Practicality is in the eye of the owner my friend.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Rich big boy toys.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Really?!?

While I'm sure a few people would want these how practical will either be in the current world?! In TEOTWAWKI I can see a use for them but who is really going to have them!?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

In a SHTF situation, one of these would draw unwanted attention.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Since the text of the articles was not included in the post with the link, would any of you provide the cliff notes?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Since the text of the articles was not included in the post with the link, would any of you provide the cliff notes?


The links are to videos. One is a ship and the other is a vehicle. Both are just toys that the dingbats on DDP would want or have.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Your opinion please?


I like the truck but I've got a bunch of (wasteful) toys that would have little value in a SHTF era. I believe the other posters are correct, it would be a coveted prize for someone to take, difficult to hide, hard to find fuel for and probably not of much value outside of a short run to town.



Grimm said:


> Both are just toys that the dingbats on DDP would want or have.


What is DDP? :dunno:


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

squerly said:


> What is DDP? :dunno:


Dooms Day Preppers on NatGeo.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I just want the video monkeys to let me direct the placement of the explosives, and then the rich boy toy won't be driving away.


----------

